# Everybodies working for the weekend



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad 80s music aside, I will not be around much this week. I have a state exam to take this Saturday so I'll be imemrsed up to my eyeballs in math for most of the time. I'll be around in the evenings when I can no longer stand staring at numbers. Still, don't expect me to do more then lurk and post brief messages. I'll return in full force by saturday afternoon with a dazzling new articles and other fun stuff.


----------

